# P&O via C&CC



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

Just booked a Dover/Calais crossing with P&O via the Camping and Caravanning Club carefree trtavel service, for three week journey in August. It was £80.00.

Having got into trouble for leaving the booking so late and missing ttyeh Norfolk lines cheap prices, I'm quite pleased with this.

BTW, Airmiles quoted me 271 gbp for the same crossing, or 4500 air miles !

regards

Gareth


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry crossing*

Hi

That is excellent value given the late booking and the time of year!

Rapide561


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

* nods in agreement * Excellent value.  

Maybe it's worth joining the C&CC (we're already with the CC) just for that?

Gerald


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

yes, I was amazed. Just got worried as I couldn't see P&O on the C&CC web site, only seafrance - so I checked and it is P&O - sigh of relief.

Actually, calais suits us better this year as we're going down to Nevers to see friends - so double bonus really


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

That is a very good deal for such a late booking and the time of year. I can only think competition and a fall in numbers of those wanting to cross the channel is having an effect. Eurotunnel continues to struggle and when I crossed in mid May there were only 6 other vehicles on the same deck. The return journey a few days ago was fuller but there was still plenty of space on the car decks.

Lets hope no one goes bust and prices rise again!

peedee


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, did you have to book some sites with them, or was it just for a return ferry as that seems very cheap, also what size MH have you got


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

We booked and paid before christmas for a 2 week trip this june, 7.5m motorhome was £60.00 return on p&o website, Dover to Calais.Soon they may be paying us!


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Do you need to go into the members section of the website to find P&O?!! :roll: My membership card is in the MH and I'm too lazy to go and get it!! Can anyone help please??!! Prices sound good!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Anna,

Not sure what you mean about members section, if you log into the website as usual... http://www.poferries.com/tourist/ then you can get a quote no problem.

They have also reduced the price of clubclass to £5 per person each way if you fancy that but the price reduction probably means a more crowded club lounge - therefore - defeating the object imo.

pete.


----------

